# Flickr



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Help. How do you post your pictures from Flickr? I just signed up for Flickr and thought it might be easier than resizing all of my pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's the instructions Lina posted in the January photo challenge. I go back and follow them step by step every time I use Flickr.

Jane, this is how it works... you upload a picture into Flickr. When you go to see the image from your photostream you have an option to see All Sizes. To make it easier, we'll start with an example like this picture:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/3160409187/

That is a link to the picture on flickr. Now, if you look above the picture there are different tabs. Click on the one that says All Sizes. You end up here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnkni...09187/sizes/l/

It will automatically take you to the large size. You can see above that there are different sizes given. If you click on those links, it will show you the picture at different sizes. I clicked on medium and got this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnkni...09187/sizes/m/

Since this picture isn't YOURS you won't see the text below that says To Link to This Image from different websites... but when it's your account you will. There you have two options, the first is using HTML, which this site does not accept. The second is the URL of the image. You need that one. For this picture, the URL given is:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/...499b92cb6c.jpg

So then you come back here and type in:

[ img ]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/3160409187_499b92cb6c.jpg[ /img ]

Though don't use spaces between [ and img and ], it should all be together.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Jill. I knew there had to be instructions somewhere


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just trying it the way Lina posted it--








Hmmmmm! I've never tried it that way before


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am trying again and seeing if it works now.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I figured it out! Yeahhhh!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Jill, glad it could help others out!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Karen I love that shot!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Sally. Note the stuffing coming out of the toy. When it was just Brady, he never destroyed any toys. Now, with tug a war all the time, we go through toys much faster


----------

